

Ask HN: Election coming up, any political projects? - mattblalock


======
celer
I am working on code to do logistic regression and predict voters for a local
campaign. Take in the past voting patterns from public records, and tell you
who will vote this time so they can get pamphlets and volunteer visits.

~~~
toumhi
Interesting. Can you explain how one would predict voters based on past voting
patterns? Or do you know about similar projects? It seems that Offensive
Politics is more into mapping election results. It seems to me politics is not
a field where you can easily predict the future by looking at the past :-)

I was thinking of setting up a poll website (for French elections) but all the
online polls seem to exhibit major bias, with way more far right-wing votes
than in reality, so I haven't done anything at the moment.

------
maresca
<https://openpoll.us> \- It's a platform for voting and discussions on
legislation.

